# Kicking audio



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Really pissed off. My partner has just picked up a new fiesta zetec and the sound system is so much friggin better than my nose system in thevTTS. WTF!


----------



## wezzel98765 (May 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with my Bose

You using downloaded songs?


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

The one in the fiesta won all across the bord! Downloade songs, radio, cd.
Could not belive the difference.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The TT is shit. Our c-class coupe had 18 speakers and sounds the nuts.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I feel your pain.

A while ago I had a Vauxhall Corsa as a loaner car for about 4 weeks.

When I got back into my TT (RNSE, Bose, VCDS cloth setting tweak) I was so convinced the repairers had somehow disconnected the Sub I had Audi check to make sure.

Nope, all was ok, I had just got used to the standard Corsa stereo it sounded like a downgrade when I got back in my premium quality motor. :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Totally agree - the Bose in my TTS is chronic.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Bose in my A1 sounds really good. I had the B&O in my A5 which did sound the nuts,but the A1 Bose is really up there,mind you 18 Speakers and a big sub in the boot heaven  From memory I had bose put in the Roadster and that sounded bril that was in 03 though


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The roadster has the additional bass speaker to compensate the a lack of roof. I have no complaints either, but it improved when I fitted an after-market headunit.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The roadster has a much better setup than the coupe, 2 amps.


----------

